# RV Insurance



## wildcatervin (Apr 5, 2013)

Well it is the time of year for renewal.Has anyone used Good Sam for there ins?They use GMAC and upon talking to them I wanted to see about this new deal on only paying when you use it.He quoted me a starting price of 567.00 a year,and 98.00 a month when I am traveling.Have a 2010 Damon astoria,38 ft.Has anyone went this route.Not due until 10 may so just trying for the best deal.Other company wants 1700.00 for the year.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 8, 2013)

Wildcat - Check with GEICO.  I got a good deal with them by combininh my motorhome and motorcycle policies.  I had to replace the windshield on the motorhome thanks to Canadians throwing rocks and GEICO paif for all of it - no deductible.


----------

